# 11hp briggs and stratton gas smell burning



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

i have a 11hp briggs and stratton it has been burning smoking from the muffler and it smells like gas burning i checked the oil and its clean no gas in it so where do i go from there?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pull the sparkplug,and see if it is black/dry,or wet. If it's wet, you could have a carb problem ,and it's dumping into the muffler,OR you could have a plugged muffler.


----------

